# Integrated webcam sometimes works and sometimes not.



## HimJolly (May 16, 2012)

I am having trouble with my integrated webcam. When I use Skype, the camera sometimes works just fine and other times it will not come on. It acts just the same when I go to Dell Webcam Central - sometimes the camera turns on and other times it does not. I have installed all webcam updates too.
Also, I recently installed Windows updates - the camera did not come on at all. I did a recovery to get rid of the updates and the camera worked just fine. Now I am scared to do the Windows updates again.


----------



## pctechguru (May 6, 2012)

You could install each update one by one and see when it stops working flag that update to not install.


----------

